# Core values for all MBTI types



## AW10 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Before we start*
I have found connection between Vin DiCarlo's Pandora's Box system and MBTI. Pandora's Box explains 8 types of women (generated from 3 preferences), but since it is connected to MBTI it proves that men has those same preferences. But, they manifest differently. Here are some information about system:

```
vindicarlo.com/pandoras-box-2
```
*Intro
*MBTI is good for explaining relationship between parent and child or between friends. But, it can't explain committed relationship properly. It is bacause every MBTI type can have one of 4 different combinations of Pandora's Box types and there is no MBTI types that has same combinations, also it is different for men and women. It makes 128 core values. But, it is not that complex as it seems. By core values I mean what a man or women finds attractive, what men or women want's in their partner and so much more. Here is the brief look in those 8 ideal Pandora's Box types:

```
TDI - 3questionsgetthegirl.com/quiz/results.php?_cxmx=&rk=bab061efa674f53ba94063041a0c5b62
NJI - 3questionsgetthegirl.com/quiz/results.php?_cxmx=&rk=7c763364ec3c28557eb81882f081683d
TJR - 3questionsgetthegirl.com/quiz/results.php?_cxmx=&rk=3094bf6ba1241ed5e68fc384a287da53
NDR - 3questionsgetthegirl.com/quiz/results.php?_cxmx=&rk=c0d3259605b9a956cf61a57c42645028
TJI - 3questionsgetthegirl.com/quiz/results.php?_cxmx=&rk=c70cb24cc9bc59e04c2dbe74602dd29d
NDI - 3questionsgetthegirl.com/quiz/results.php?_cxmx=&rk=164a92daa7d681bbea37c934294d88eb
TDR - 3questionsgetthegirl.com/quiz/results.php?_cxmx=&rk=205a37b0d9443da4c893133da9f07706
NJR - 3questionsgetthegirl.com/quiz/results.php?_cxmx=&rk=9ff9944b840dd78da98c9df0fbdf171a
```
*Letters of Pandora's Box
*Here is the explanation of the letters:

Preference #1
T - prefers to date multiple men simultaneously
N - prefers to focus all of her efforts on one single guy

Preference #2
D - views s3x as an incredibly powerful, positive and pleasurable event
J - lowering the significance of s3x, she thinks s3x is fun

Preference #3
R - realistic in the sense that she will be not end up with a guy to provide for her
I - maintains her IDEAL image of a happy man and woman living in a house with a white picket fence and a couple very happy kids

*Four temperaments and Pandora's Box*
MBTI is either one or mix of two of four temperaments. So we are going to start with them first. Person with specific temperament can be one of two Pandora's Box types that match that temperament:


*Phlegmatic* - TDI/NJI*Melancholic* - TJR/NDR*Sanguine *- TJI/NDI*Choleric *- TDR/NJR
*
Four temperaments and MBTI
*Here is how MBTI types are generated from the four temperaments:


ISTJ Pure Melancholy
ISFJ Phlegmatic/Melancholy
INFJ Melancholy/Phlegmatic
INTJ Melancholy/Choleric
ISTP Melancholy/Sanguine
ISFP Phlegmatic/Sanguine
INFP Pure Phlegmatic
INTP Phlegmatic/Choleric
ESTP Choleric/Sanguine
ESFP Pure Sanguine
ENFP Sanguine/Phlegmatic
ENTP Sanguine/Choleric
ESTJ Choleric/Melancholy
ESFJ Sanguine/Melancholy
ENFJ Choleric/Phlegmatic
ENTJ Pure Choleric
*MBTI and Pandora's Box
*As I said before, every MBTI type has one of 4 core values:

*INFP*

TDI
TDI-NJI
NJI
NJI-TDI
*ISFJ*

TDI-TJR
TDI-NDR
NJI-TJR
NJI-NDR
*INFJ*

TJR-TDI
TJR-NJI
NDR-TDI
NDR-NJI
*ISTJ*

TJR
TJR-NDR
NDR
NDR-TJR
*ISFP*

TDI-TJI
TDI-NDI
NJI-TJI
NJI-NDI
*INTP
*

TDI-TDR
TDI-NJR
NJI-TDR
NJI-NJR
*ISTP*

TJR-TJI
TJR-NDI
NDR-TJI
NDR-NDI
*INTJ*

TJR-TDR
TJR-NJR
NDR-TDR
NDR-NJR
*ENFP*

TJI-TDI
TJI-NJI
NDI-TDI
NDI-NJI
*ESFJ*

TJI-TJR
TJI-NDR
NDI-TJR
NDI-NDR
*ENFJ*

TDR-TDI
TDR-NJI
NJR-TDI
NJR-NJI
*ESTJ*

TDR-TJR
TDR-NDR
NJR-TJR
NJR-NDR
*ESFP*

TJI
TJI-NDI
NDI
NDI-TJI
*ENTP*

TJI-TDR
TJI-NJR
NDI-TDR
NDI-NJR
*ESTP*

TDR-TJI
TDR-NDI
NJR-TJI
NJR-NDI
*ENTJ*

TDR
TDR-NJR
NJR
NJR-TDR


----------



## AintGotNoExpressions (Aug 29, 2011)

Why is there two sets of three letters? 
Do all four bullets apply to each type or does just one apply? How do we know which one to pick if only one bullet applies?


----------



## AW10 (Apr 9, 2012)

AintGotNoExpressions said:


> Why is there two sets of three letters?


By Pandora's Box, every women has three lines of personality: 


time - how she finds a mate
s3x - how she precieves s3x
relationship - her view on relationship
and there is only 2 possible solutions for them. Mixing those three lines 8 types are generated.



AintGotNoExpressions said:


> Do all four bullets apply to each type or does just one apply? How do we know which one to pick if only one bullet applies?


Only one applys. We need to determine one or two Pandora's Box that person match to pick up the bullet.

Also, for men it manifest like this:


T - he enjoys seducing women
N - he looks for a women that could be Miss. Right


D - he would get s3x on a slow way
J - he would get s3x as soon as possible


R - he wan't a sucesseful women
I - he want to provide for her


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

It's interesting. I was waiting to see if they could find a correlation between Pandora's Box and MBTI or Interaction Styles. Bravo. Have you shown this to Vin?


----------



## AW10 (Apr 9, 2012)

Still haven't.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Obviously it should be noted that the Pandora's Box designations are in real-life more personas and not quite psychological. Whether or not someone tests or invests, or denies has much more to do with how they choose to present themselves than an innate psychological disposition (I think Vincent and the boys are trying to establish a causation between instinct and their theories, but in reality, most of this is likely the result of socialization, and then maybe there some aspects of type that play into it - namely the construct of the person's anima/animus complex, and so forth. Perhaps an ESFP might be driven to be a T because the emphasis is on stimulus, but choosing to actually behave this way or not to behave this way would most certainly not be type related but rather persona based).


----------



## AW10 (Apr 9, 2012)

LiquidLight said:


> Obviously it should be noted that the Pandora's Box designations are in real-life more personas and not quite psychological. Whether or not someone tests or invests, or denies has much more to do with how they choose to present themselves than an innate psychological disposition (I think Vincent and the boys are trying to establish a causation between instinct and their theories, but in reality, most of this is likely the result of socialization, and then maybe there some aspects of type that play into it - namely the construct of the person's anima/animus complex, and so forth. Perhaps an ESFP might be driven to be a T because the emphasis is on stimulus, but choosing to actually behave this way or not to behave this way would most certainly not be type related but rather persona based).


Well, I have tried to determine the girl's type by using that connection and it give me ISTP (NDR-NDI). I found out it match her perfectly. In same time, I just couldn't find her MBTI type by determining hers 4 MBTI preferences. I have also tried it on about 20 people in my life and it match them perfectly.

Also I have found out that you can even determine Pandora's Box type by her look. That means that you can determine MBTI aswell.

```
puaforums.com/how-pick-up-women/11653-system-determining-pandoras-box-type-her-look.html
```


----------



## AW10 (Apr 9, 2012)

First, all my theories means nothing to me if I can't discuss them and if at least one person sees the potential of it. Despite the fact that I do agree with @_LiquidLight_, who, I think, sees some potential in my theory, I would like to present two theories which I believe that can make connection between MBTI and Pandora's Box even stronger.
*
Facial expression for MBTI types
*I have already mention it in previous post. You don't necessary need to read my post on the link I provided (unless you are interested in Pandora's Box). Briefly, you look at person's eyes and determine are the eyes (or look) "cold" or "warm" and then you focus on whole face in order to determine the expression of that person: "soft person" or "firm person". It will determine one of four temperaments:


*Phlegmatic* - Cold + Soft
*Melancholic* - Cold + Firm
*Choleric* - Warm + Firm
*Sanguine* - Warm + Soft
Please have a look at this picture for better understanding:

```
img191.imageshack.us/img191/6707/types.jpg
```
Now, by mixing expressions of the four temperamenmts you will get expressions of MBTI type:


ISTJ Pure Cold + Pure Firm
ISFJ Pure Cold + Soft-Firm
INFJ Pure Cold + Firm/Soft
INTJ Cold/Warm + Pure Firm
ISTP Cold/Warm + Firm/Soft
ISFP Cold/Warm + Pure/Soft
INFP Pure Cold + Pure Soft
INTP Cold/Warm + Soft/Firm
ESTP Pure Warm + Firm/Soft
ESFP Pure Warm + Pure Soft
ENFP Warm/Cold + Pure Soft
ENTP Pure Warm + Soft/Firm
ESTJ Warm/Cold + Pure Firm
ESFJ Warm/Cold + Soft/Firm
ENFJ Warm/Cold + Firm/Soft
ENTJ Pure Warm + Pure Firm
*Four subtypes of MBTI
*There is a reason for the order of bullets in "MBTI and Pandora's Box" table. If person has first bullet then first letter in its type is the strongest. If second bullet then second letter is the strongest and so on.
Knowing so, we can determine the order of other three letters. I will explain it on INFP (pure temperament) and ISFJ (mixed temperament).
*Step #1*
We write every letter of a type in specific row
I
N
F
P

I
S
F
J

*Step #2*
We look for a combination of Pandora's Box type of all four letters and write them like this (percantage are here only to help me explain the procedure):
TDI (100%) - NJI (0%)
TDI (75%) - NJI (25%)
NJI (100%) - TDI (0%)
NJI (75%) -TDI (25%)

TDI (75%) - TJR (25%)
TDI (75%) - NDR (25%)
NJI (75%) - TJR (25%)
NJI (75%) - NDR (25%)

*Step #3*
Lets take first letter in INFP. It has TDI (100%) and NJI (0%). Now, we look at other three letters and find the one with highest percantage of TDI and write that letter in same row. We repeat that action until there is no TDI left. After that we have a look at next type in first letter - NJI. As before, we look for the letters that left (if they are any) and write the one with highest percantage of NJI. We repeat that until there is no NJI left.
Same goes for ISFJ but you will have need to deal with four types: TDI, TJR, NDR and NJI.
Note: In order to find the next Pandora's Box type you should use you just need to read rows until you find the type you haven't used that.
You get this:
INPF ISFJ
NIPF SIJF
FPNI FJIS
PFNI JFSI

As you can see belo we have two possible models: pure temperament and mixed temperament. So, you do not need to follow the steps to generate the subtypes.
I N P F
N I P F
F P N I
P F N I

I S F J
S I J F
F J I S
J F S I


Here are all of them:


*INFP*

INPF
NIPF
FPNI
PFNI
*ISFJ*

ISFJ
SIJF
FJIS
JFSI
*INFJ*

INFJ
NIJF
FJIN
JFNI
*ISTJ*

ISJT
SIJT
TJSI
JTSI
*ISFP*

ISFP
SIPF
FPIS
PFSI
*INTP
*

INTP
NIPT
TPIN
PTNI
*ISTP*

ISTP
SIPT
TPIS
PTSI
*INTJ*

INTJ
NIJT
TJIN
JTNI
*ENFP*

ENFP
NEPF
FPEN
PFNE
*ESFJ*

ESFJ
SEJF
FJES
JFSE
*ENFJ*

ENFJ
NEJF
FJEN
JFNE
*ESTJ*

ESTJ
SEJT
TJES
JTSE
*ESFP*

ESPF
SEPF
FPSE
PFSE
*ENTP*

ENTP
NEPT
TPEN
PTNE
*ESTP*

ESTP
SEPT
TPES
PTSE
*ENTJ*

ENJT
NEJT
TJNE
JTNE


I am INTP (NJI-NJR). That means that order of my letters by the stronger to weaker is PTNI. I don't know how those preferences work together so I can't generate the types. But, I have found an article with "The 24 types of INTP" and found description of PTNI:


forums.intpcentral.com/showthread.php?36491-The-24-types-of-INTP said:


> PTNI-"the cold shower"
> With the inherent paradox of being a T-strong perciever, this type excels in using parsimony to reduce systems to a simplest metaphor. This activity can be sobering.


----------



## gr3gk1 (May 13, 2013)

I hate to bring this great thread to a very rough halt, but your results simply don't hold up in the real world. I've deep background in psychology and cold read people fairly well. On top of it, I have been using Pandora for over a year on daily basis for anything from pickup/seduction practice to building relationships to simply reading people for the heck of it. A girl, whom I've known for 7+ years in and out of the bedroom is a TDI to the core of her soul. True - she's quite phlegmatic. She's a Realist on about 20% of occasions, but even then, she's really going against her nature. She's very much about the ideal image of things. And her type is ISTJ. Another girl, whom I have also known for quite sometime and know what she is like in a private conversation, as a friend, in a social setting, or out with her friends. She's as NDI as it gets. In fact, her photo belongs as an illustration of a Hopeful Romantic. And she is quite sanguine. Her Briggs-Myers type is ENFJ. And lastly, I'm an ENFP male. If anything, I'm an NJI-NDR.

I side with @LiquidLight - Pandora type is about a persona, not deep psychology. investors can quickly flip to testers, and Idealists can act VERY much so in a Realist's frame. Seems like there's a default setting they revert to, but the TDI woman I mentioned above was far more of an investor and a justifier years ago (smoked, has a tattoo, was far more open sexually, took care of her boyfriend when he hardly deserved it). What she never was, is a Realist. if anything, she's become more so as she matured over the last 10 years, but not back then. Today she's a 120% denier and not much on investment.

So what gives? How's a melancholic beaver become a phlegmatic TDI? How does a sanguine/phlegmatic become a choleric/phlegmatic?


----------



## chaosagogo (Apr 9, 2013)

AW10 said:


> It is bacause every MBTI type can have one of 4 different combinations of Pandora's Box types and there is no MBTI types that has same combinations, also it is different for men and women.


I don't quite understand, and it could be that I'm new here, and to MBTI and behavioral psychology in general, but is that to say that this is a way of somewhat determining somebody's type? According to this I am a NDR. which doesn't correlate. Then again, I'm kind of asexual. It could just be me, but it doesn't seem that Pandora's box leaves for much middle ground? I think I'm just going to stay and lurk in this thread to get a better understanding.


----------



## AW10 (Apr 9, 2012)

chaosagogo said:


> I don't quite understand, and it could be that I'm new here, and to MBTI and behavioral psychology in general, but is that to say that this is a way of somewhat determining somebody's type? According to this I am a NDR. which doesn't correlate. Then again, I'm kind of asexual. It could just be me, but it doesn't seem that Pandora's box leaves for much middle ground? I think I'm just going to stay and lurk in this thread to get a better understanding.


Not so long ago I have found another correlation between MBTI and Pandora's Box that works better for me, and probably for you:

Perceiving-Tester
Judging-iNvestor
Intuition-Denier
Sensing-Justifier
Thinking-Realist
Feeling-Idealist
+
Introversion or Extraversion

This would make you Introverted TDR which I think you fit more. Simply, TDR doesn't see herself as sexual person, until there is a guy for it. If you want, I can send you full description of any type in PM.


----------



## gr3gk1 (May 13, 2013)

AW10 said:


> Not so long ago I have found another correlation between MBTI and Pandora's Box that works better for me, and probably for you:
> 
> Perceiving-Tester
> Judging-iNvestor
> ...


Sorry, but that's just not true. Not only is this a DIRECT mapping, and PB doesn't map directly to MBTI (in fact, Pandora is great at establishing relationships and finding women, who are a good match to one's relationship goals, but MBTI has no such predictive power), but a simple sanity check would reveal that most women are NFs or SJs, but I see a ton of realists amid the former and deniers amid the latter. A very well pronounced NJR relative of mine is an ENFJ. And I mentioned above the ISTJ TDI and an ENFJ NDI. One ESTP I know is an NJR, another ENFP is an NJI. So your system is rather flawed, sorry.


----------

